# vent on FB trash



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

I will give some updates on my situation in the next few days, I've got some things brewing at the moment. 

But I really wanted to vent. I have dh's fb password. Having this presents some dilemas. I have to admit I feel slimy and sneaky checking his fb, but he has given me reason to need to. Checking them deletes the red flags message/request indicators and then he doesn't know he got messages/requests. 

I checked them a couple of times and it was legitimate friends who sent the requests. Then I felt guilty, so I half way vowed not to click on friend requests again. He's not on fb much, so he doesn't get too many requests or messages anyway.

But (you know there's always a but), I checked recently and there was that red flag indicating a friend request. I let it go several days. But it kept nagging at my mind, so this morning, after several days of internal debate, I click on it. 

It's some skank who lives in Brazil who's fishing for hookups. I'm so glad I checked because I promptly blocked her. It's nobody he could possibly know, she's mutual friends with this friend of his who is a slime bag playboy and uses fb for that reason. I guess she thought it would be peachy to friend some man in another country who clearly has his status as "Engaged" (we are not married yet) . Her profile is ****ty selfie photos and statuses like "feeling lonely" with a ****ty pic. She seems like a somewhat normal person so this to me is some real person who is pathetic, seeking attention, and btw thinks she's waaaayyy hotter than she is. 

I know I know maybe I should have left it and watched whether he responded, but I didn't want to. 

God, I HATE skanks, I hate hate hate them!!! 


If you are as hot as you think you are, you should have NO PROBLEM getting all that attention from single guys whom you clearly have lined up more than willing to tell you every day that your stupid, gross stringy hair, scrawny-skeleton-but-with-fake-boobs, and blank-vacant-eyes and looks-like-your-had-to-wax-off-a-girl-mustache bathroom-mirror-pictures are "hot" and "beautiful". (where's the puking emoticon? Insert here) Loser. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to get these types of requests. Skanky young girls I didnt know. Please dont assume you fiancee is out there trolling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Why do you let this bother you? I get these all the time. They say nothing about your husband.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Thound said:


> I used to get these types of requests. Skanky young girls I didnt know. Please dont assume you fiancee is out there trolling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya seriously I've gotten at least a few dozen of those over the years myself. Never anyone I've known any never anyone I've sought out.


----------



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

I know guys. I'm just feeling emotional and sick of everything today. 

It doesn't effect what I think of him and I do not think he had anything to do with it or would have even responded. Just makes me annoyed and it seems like as a BS the threats come from all sides and everywhere. It got to me. I'm soooo sick of skanks, opportunists, liars, cheaters, and scum bags. 

Of course it's like when you are pregnant you suddenly see a million pregnant woman everytime you leave the house. No, it's that it's on your mind. Like right now me with cheating. 

I'm somewhat in evidence gathering mode right now and I'm just sick of it all.


----------



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah Kristin lol -- burnout. 

and the whole thing was also based on literally days of this big guilt trip and internal debate about getting into his fb. I made what I considered a big choice to click on this friend request, and well wouldn't ya know it's a yucky fisher. Of course, story of my life, I end up going through days of moral dilemma over what turned out to be some nasty fb prowler. 

It wasn't that that person was the trigger, but you know the apprehension, the fear of what you mind if you hit that button or log on to his fb, you want to check but you don't want to check, you want to know but you don't, every single move you make seems to require a conscience choice and preparation of "this may be it, this may be the day I find something my whole world comes crashing". Oh then it's just some tramp. Not even worth all the emotions leading up to it.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Being in investigative mode stinks big time. Getting skanks, etc, sending you friend requests, I get them from time to time. Just part of FB life.


----------

